# Blackberry and Welch's Grape Conc. Recipe



## maverick007 (Jan 16, 2019)

I have been searching for a blackberry and welch's concord grape concentrate DB recipe. (black and bruised). I have had no luck. Would someone point me in the right direction, please. I have 32# of frozen blackberries and 24 cans of concentrate. I have 3 10gal. and 1 20 gal. brute fermenters. I'm ready to rock and roll, just need the darn recipe. TIA


----------



## maverick007 (Jan 16, 2019)

I was looking thru the DB thread last night. I came across an entry from "fabrictodyefor" who mentioned a blackberry and concord grape recipe but declined to post the recipe because of the pending DB variant contest. If I remember correctly in 2014. The promise was made to post after the contest but I could not find such post. Does anyone recall this?
I guess I could combine recipes I have seen for Blackberry and Welch's concord grape concentrates. If all else fails lol.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 17, 2019)

Found a post in this thread from someone who got that recipe from fabrictodyefor. 
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/4-gal-blackberry.46709/#post-538229


----------



## maverick007 (Jan 17, 2019)

That's the recipe I have been searching for!!! Thanks daveb50 for searching that out. I really appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## daveb50 (Jan 18, 2019)

Glad to help. I may just put that on my to do list.


----------

